# lavadero



## Isis34

¡Hola!

Quisiera saber a qué se refiere la palabra "*lavadero*" en la frase siguiente:

*¿Utiliza artefactos eléctricos alejados del lavadero, baño o cualquier otra fuente de agua?*

A mí me suena que sería el _évier _francés (el fregadero en español de España, me parece - donde se lavan los platos), pero en otra parte de mi documento, aparece también el mismo término, con el sentido de "_buanderie_" (habitación donde se hace la colada). ¿Puede ser que la palabra tenga los dos significados?

Gracias de antemano por sus opiniones.

PS: por cierto, el texto viene de Argentina.


----------



## Domtom

-
En España es buanderie, pero no donde los platos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

De este lado del Atlántico es lo que se llama la _pila_. Puede ser el seno del fregadero o el seno donde se lava la ropa.
No sé en Argentina, pero aquí en España, muchas casas e incluso pisos tienen una pila para la ropa, en la galería normalmente.

En la foto, lo que hay al lado de la lavadora.
Para la traducción... ¿lavoir individuel/ petit lavoir?
La buanderie es la sala entera.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Isis34

Gracias Cintia,

Con tu explicacion, acabo de encontrar que en francés se dice "cuve à lessive" o "cuve de lavage" ...!

una foto.

y unas definiciones para los que tienen curiosidad .

Hasta luego.


----------



## Domtom

-
La buanderie es la sala entera, cierto, pero el lavadero también. Creo que son lo mismo en diferentes idiomas. Yo creo que en tu frase, Isis, _lavadero_ se refiere a donde se lava la ropa, ya que la frase es un ejemplo de los sitios más peligrosos para la electricidad, o sea, los que más agua pueden tener, y hay más agua en el lavadero que donde se lavan los platos, por lo menos la pila de lavar la ropa es más grande, cabe más agua.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En México el Lavadero es donde se lava la ropa, o sea la pila para los españoles, y si te refieres a todo un cuerto, pues es ¡El cuerto de lavado! así de sencillo, también existen lñas lavanderías donde pagas para que te laven la ropa o lo haces tú mismo.
Pila en México, aparte de la bateria, sería la pila de bautismo. Pero nunca de ropa.


----------



## Domtom

-
Bueno sí, Miguel, yo hablaba por mi país... Y es que... como decimos en español, "¡ cada cual barre para su casa !"


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Claro domtom , era sólo pa' que supieran.


----------



## Isis34

Gracias a los dos .

No es por nada, Domtom, pero creo que la version de Miguelillo me convence más, ya que en la frase se refieren a "*fuentes de agua*", es decir de donde sale el agua, y *no* donde se encuentra el agua (si fuera eso, sí que hubiera podido entenderlo como "habitaciones de la casa)".

Mi problema era que aquí, en Francia, no se ven mucho esta pilas (o como lo llamen  ) para lavar la ropa. Creo que ¡nunca he visto ni una en mi vida!

Pero como lo he indicado más arriba, ya he encontrado la traducción (que me suena bastante rara, claro, pero bueno, si existe, habrá que decírselo a mi lector francés también, ¿verdad?).

Gracias a todos y hasta luego.


----------



## Domtom

-
En el sentido que apuntas, la frase me parece contradictoria:

*¿Utiliza artefactos eléctricos alejados del lavadero, baño o cualquier otra fuente de agua?*

En efecto:

Por un lado, dice HABITACIONES:

-- el lavadero

-- el baño


Por otro lado, dice FUENTES DE AGUA:

-- "cualquier otra fuente de agua"



El autor no le da importancia a esa contradicción, a ese matiz (con razón), porque lo importante no es si habitación o grifo (o pila, etc.), sino que lo importante es guardar una distancia prudencial electricidad - lugar donde haya una fuente de agua (la misma fuente o el cuarto donde se encuentra).


De todos modos, lo importante es que has hallado la solución a tu problema.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues no, domnto, porque en México el lavadero está en el patio, no adentro de la casa.


----------



## Domtom

-
¡ Vaya ! ¡ Ya olvidé terminar mi post diciendo *"en lo que se refiere a mi país" !*

Perdón. Déjame un tiempo a que me vaya acostumbrando a la riqueza regional de nuestro idioma o no sé cómo llamarlo pero ya me entiendes el sentido.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Domtom said:


> -
> ¡ Vaya ! ¡ Ya olvidé terminar mi post diciendo *"en lo que se refiere a mi país" !*
> 
> Perdón. Déjame un tiempo a que me vaya acostumbrando a la riqueza regional de nuestro idioma o no sé cómo llamarlo pero ya me entiendes el sentido.


Ah bueno con esa pequeña nota, todo está más claro. Y sí no te preocupes poca a poco IRAS APRENDIENDO


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...

Isis, tu segundo enlace es el mismo que el primero.
Aquí tengo otra foto en la que aparece mejor el detalle que tiene el lavadero: la parte inclinada y estriada que facilita el restregamiento de la ropa.
Las definiciones de "cuve" que encontré hacen referencia a un recipiente grande. Si bien lo de grande es relativo, los bordes de una cuve nunca tienen esta parte inclinada (la planche à linge) que tiene el lavadero, sino rectos y lisos.

Después de mucho buscar encontré por fin como lo llaman en francés las pocas empresas que fabrican estos lavaderos "personales":
- bac à laver
La _cuve à linge_ sería entonces sólo donde se pone la ropa en remojo.

Estoy de acuerdo en que _lavadero_ puede ser _buanderie_, pero en la buanderie además está todo lo necesario para tender, o en su caso la secadora,  planchar. Normalmente sólo las grandes casas tienen buanderie, no se suele encontrar en pisos.  No sé si en el lavadero está previsto todo esto. La respuesta de Miguelillo me hace sospechar que no es asi, por lo menos en su pais  .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

Quieren saber como funciona en Cuba ?

Pues se parece a Mexico, los lavaderos se encuentra generalmente en el patio pero resulta que  los apartamentos tienen muchas veces un balcon previsto a este uso donde también se instalan los cordeles o tendederas.

Para _Lavadero _me gusta la opcion _lavoir _como dijo Martine pues presenta la parte inclinada y estriada para estregar la ropa, luego _Cuve ou bac à laver _seria multiuso, se puede lavar y enjuagar. 

Domton en cuanto a tu frase "¡ cada cual barre para su casa !" en Cuba, mi mama siempre dice "Cada chipojo (lagartija) tira pa' su tablao"  No sé si es lo que quisiste decir.

saludos y hasta pronto
(no tengo acentos)


----------



## Isis34

Cintia&Martine said:


> Isis, tu segundo enlace es el mismo que el primero.



Ya lo he corregido.
Gracias por los demas detalles a todos.


----------



## Rayines

Holita: llegó Argentina. Acá "lavadero" se entiende como un pequeñísimo cubículo -generalmente próximo a la cocina en los departamentos (apartamentos)-donde hay una pileta y o el lavarropas, y hasta un mini-tendedero. A veces cabe allí algún otro trasto (escalerita, balde, cepillo). Es más, se cuenta como ambiente cuando se compra o vende un departamento: se dice "con lavadero". Coincido también con Miguelillo en que en las casas, ese espacio se encuentra en el patio.
Ya que en la pregunta de Isis habla del baño, creo que con el mismo criterio el lavadero se refiere a ese cuartito, ya que allí hay fuentes de agua. Pero bueno, no sé por qué no aparecen otros argentinos por aquí....


----------



## chics

Cintia&Martine said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que _lavadero_ puede ser _buanderie_, pero en la buanderie además está todo lo necesario para tender, o en su caso la secadora, planchar. Normalmente sólo las grandes casas tienen buanderie, no se suele encontrar en pisos. No sé si en el lavadero está previsto todo esto. La respuesta de Miguelillo me hace sospechar que no es asi, por lo menos en su pais  .
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Hola. En Barcelona (y en general Cataluña, creo, y seguramente otras zonas en el mediterraneo) casi todos los pisos tienen un pequeño *lavadero*. Los pisos de 40-50m2 que conozco aquí ¡lo tienen!

Allí hay la pila (o lavadero, también), la lavadora y la cesta de la ropa sucia; a veces guardamos allí también los productos varios de limpieza, el mocho, etc. y en los grandes yo he visto hasta bicicletas. Es exterior o semi-exterior, y normalmente da a un patio interior, así se puede aprovechar para tener un tendedero exterior sin que se vea toda la ropa desde la calle. Lo normal es que se aceda directamente desde la cocina, por eso en pisos con cocinas pequeñas últimamente algunas personas lo cubren y unen ambas estancias. Y luego se quejan de que la ropa les huele a macarrones  .

La mejor imagen que he encontrado es esta, pero no es top-top... Fijaos en que se ve un poco la puerta que da a la cocina, a la izquierda. Suelen ser un poco como un balcón de cocina.

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola,

Sí, Chics, lo que más al sur (Alicante) llamamos la _galería_. Pero como el vocablo era para Argentina... Alicante queda muy lejos  

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## claramolin

Hola!!!
La explicación de Rayines es muy buena. 
Estuve mirando las fotos y un "lavadero en Argentina" corresponde a la imagen de Cintia&Martine (mensaje número 3).
Pero no sé como se dice en francés  
Saludos...


----------



## Yzeult

en México si existe el término de pila para lavar ropa, tal vez en el distrito federal no, pero al menos en provincia es bastante utilizado, sobre todo en la región norte-occidente. El significado es igual que en España y es así como se aplica, aunque también se usa lavadero.

saludos


----------



## Cantabrian

Miguelillo 87 said:


> En México el Lavadero es donde se lava la ropa, o sea la pila para los españoles, y si te refieres a todo un cuerto, pues es ¡El cuerto de lavado! así de sencillo, también existen lñas lavanderías donde pagas para que te laven la ropa o lo haces tú mismo.
> Pila en México, aparte de la bateria, sería la pila de bautismo. Pero nunca de ropa.


 
En España, o al menos en muchas partes de España, por "lavadero" se conoce, en muchos pueblos, o bien a un lugar público donde hace años se lavaba la ropa a mano, o bien a cada una de las "pilas" usadas en ese lugar público (cuando había más de una). Por otra parte, "pila" también puede referirse a la "pila bautismal" o a la "pila" del agua bendita que hay a la entrada de las iglesisas.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Cantabrian, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Gracias por tu aportación.
Tienes razón y en Francia (y me permito afirmar sin temor a equivocarme en muchísimas partes del mundo) existe tal lavadero "colectivo/público".
En francés lo conocemos por lavoir sin más o lavoir communal.

... pero no era el objeto de la pregunta inicial 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

